# 1/24 scale slot car track



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

These sprang out of the 60's ..The good ole days...
Here is a project I did nearly 20 yrs ago..This was one of 5 different tracks I built back when....I used 1/2'' particle board and slots were routed using an 1/8'' straight bit, then route on either side of the slots in order to glue down copper braid ....








Those are 1/32 scale cars in the pic.








The pcs. are dowled and screwed together..
















Comes apart in 5 pcs..









Another track I built for someone's basement back when...








http://s147.photobucket.com/user/scrawford_photos/library/miss/Slot cars?sort=3&page=1


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Way cool!!! I used to have a race track when I was a kid. We set it up for about 6 weeks in the winter, so it was always a special thing to get it going. Brings back some memories, for sure.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cool! Do you no longer make these?


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Brings back lots of memories for me also!!!! My brother and I used to play with AFX slot track and cars. We used to customize our cars by changing magnets and gears


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

No ..I sold that track a few yrs ago...Still have a lot of cars and stuff....
Oh I just remembered the commercial size 8 lane track I built a guy that never saw completion ,that was a shame...
Some of those big tracks have 150 to 200 feet of track...

Back then I was toying with the idea of track pieces that could be rearranged to make different layouts... 4'X8' PCs.. Layouts for double car garages..


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW I CAN'T BELIEVE IT I GOOGLED SLOT CAR TRACK AND FOUND MY OLD TRACK I BUILT!
I sold this a few yrs ago to a guy near St. Louis and now it's sold again way cool!
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=808589#post808589


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

awoodman said:


> WOW I CAN'T BELIEVE IT I GOOGLED SLOT CAR TRACK AND FOUND MY OLD TRACK I BUILT!
> I sold this a few yrs ago to a guy near St. Louis and now it's sold again way cool!
> http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=808589#post808589


 That must be a neat feeling when you find something you built like that, still in use.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

One of my prized possessions as a kid was a slot car track marketed by AMT. It had special chassis that had actual steering and you could mount any of AMT's 1/24th scale model cars to it.

You could race against your friends even cause it had two lanes! 










Ah memories....

Nice tracks indeed. The fact that one of yours is still in use from way back then is fantastic!


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome, I'd like to do something like this in my dream office over my dream shop someday.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait till you see the digital cars...multiple cars racing on a 2 lane track with motion detector lane changing switched in a routed track you can build....WOW "BLST slot car track" check out the video
http://sillage.atelierdrupal.net/en/content/how-it-works

Quote: That's the beauty of this system -- you can't change lanes into somebody. The first guy reaching the corner is automatically shunted to the inside lane, while the second guy is forced to the outside. If you're on the outside lane, entering a corner with a nose ahead of the guy on the inside lane, you will stay on the outside lane, and he will get the inside lane. If you reach the corner far enough ahead of the next guy, you will be automatically moved to the inside lane, and the other guy will follow you. No button pushing or anything.

This is much easier that the current models for digital racing, where you can sideswipe somebody with a mis-timed lane change. The only time the cars will come together in a BLST setup is when one car runs into the back of another.


----------

